# Quietex ® ?



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Many horses are spooky if they have a deficiency in B vitamins and/or magnesium. You might try putting him on both and seeing how he does. Adding these will not deaden him, only even out an imbalance and return him to "normal." It helped my Anglo Arabian gelding a lot, and my mare during her seasons.

I'd give Horse Tech a call and see how much it would cost to add Magnesium to their B-Plex product. If your horse is picky, have them add some flavoring (no cost). They don't charge for the custom blend, only for the added cost of the ingredient. They are a great company to work with!
Quick Links

Or. if you want a complete product (including hoof and coat goodies) ask about adding Magnesium to their Glanzen supplement.
View Cart


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Also, Valerian is a banned substance if you're showing (in the USA).


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i would suggest Thia-Cal as opposed to Quietex: Thia-Cal from SmartPak Equine


----------



## fedex (Nov 14, 2008)

I was afraid of that.

Thanks!!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I had a Welsh pony that was highly reactive and had an absolutely dangerous spook in him. The more he saw in the world the better he got, but at first when I took him new places to school I would give him Quitex paste to take that edge off. It did not make him drowsy or less responsive at all but did make him take a moment to think before reacting so he was much much more manageable. After a few months I stopped using it and he was a "normal" green horse in new environments, and eventually he became almost spook proof. As someone said Valerian is banned by the USEF but you can use it up to something like, a week before the competition.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Oops, just re-read your post! Yeah, ya can't use it at shows.  But you could give it to him and just school at a few shows without competing, just so he can get the experience in a little less freaked out way. I also heard that Tryptophan was legalized though! I just looked at the USEF website and it is NOT on the banned substances list (go to USEF.org, rules and governance, Drugs and Meds pamphlet). Most things out there seem to have tryptophan, although I've heard it is not effective on all horses. I would call the 1-800 # just to double check on all that. I was shocked when I heard they did that and I'm not sure why it was legalized.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

First what is his diet like NOW ... normally the behavior you are describing is a sugar/starch overload and can be better controlled thur diet and/or addition of Vitamin B and Magnesium


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi I was just wondering do you need a daily suppelment or just something to relax him when jumping.
I have used a product called Alpha Omgea. There is a product that helps the horse to relax but not fall asleep. It also does not test and it is natural.
Many horses at the track use it to gallop colts in the morning.
I personal have used it for horses traliering and in the perforamnce ring.
We used it on an arabian stallion that got to anxcouis at a show and it settled him with out affecting his performance at all.

It isn't a daily supplement, but some people give a 30cc dose daily to calm there horses. With out any affect.

Eitherway it is worth looking into it may help you


----------



## fedex (Nov 14, 2008)

No banned substances LDblackhorse?


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I found this on the Alpha Omega calming. It doesn't say what's in it...
CHL

Here's one that has Magnesium, B-1, and Taurine. I don't know if Taurine will test...
Uckele Equine Nutrition

From SmartPak:
"Vitamin B1 deficiency. That’s why Vitamin B1 (Thiamine) is commonly fed as a calming supplement. Magnesium is fed for similar reasons as it is essential for the stability and normal function of the cell membranes of excitable tissues, such as nerve and muscle."

Their calming comparison chart:
Calming Supplements at a Glance

Raspberry and Valerian are both banned substances on the USEF list. Here's their pamphlet with most major banned substances: http://www.usef.org/documents/competitions/2007/2007DrugsMedsGuidelines.pdf Raspberry's not listed, but I swear I remember reading that it was added to the list... Chamomile IS on the list as is Devil's Claw.


----------

